# Corsair AX 750 defekt ?



## Muffinman (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich glaube mein 4 Monate altes Corsair AX 750 ist defekt.
Ich habe das Netzteil von einem Bekannten bekommen, dem das Geld für den neuen PC ausgegangen ist. Das NT war noch nie eingebaut und die Rechnuing habe ich auch.
Jetzt zum Problem, wenn ich den PC starte ist erst mal alles normal, aber wenn ich Ihn runter fahre, bleibt auf den Laufwerksanschlüsen noch Spannung drauf, wie viel Volt kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Lüfter, die Wasserpumpe und und Beleuchtung bleibt an, aber die Festplatten gehen aus.
Das bleibt auch über längere Zeit so, über eine Stunde habe ich es beobachtet.
Schalte ich den Strom komplett ab, ist alles normal, bis ich den Rechner starte, dann bleiben die Lüfter wieder an, bis ich den Rechner vom Netz nehme.

Ich habe das NT dann komplett ausgebaut und nur mal einen Lüfter angeschlossen, aber das gleiche Phänomen, einmal eingeschaltet bleibt der Lüfter an, auch wenn das Netzteil eigentlich aus sein sollte.

Das ist doch so nicht normal und gewollt, oder doch?

Muffinman


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Februar 2012)

Ist nichts ungewöhnliches, das Phänomen habe ich schon vor Jahren bemerkt und deshalb ist bei meiner Stromleiste auch ein EIN/AUS Schalter wo der PC angeschlossen ist.
Es ist immer ratsam zb so eine Stromleiste zu benutzen, das man sicher gehen kann das kein Strom mehr verbraucht wird und Komponenten unnötig weiterlaufen.


----------



## Luemmel (2. Februar 2012)

UPS, hier Stand Mist.....


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2012)

Schau mal in welchem Bereich der Thread hier steht. 
Bluebeard von Corsair wird sich schon noch melden.


----------



## Luemmel (2. Februar 2012)

Ohhh. Ja da hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst....


----------



## Muffinman (7. Februar 2012)

Hier ist wohl keiner mehr von Corsair zu Hause


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

Doch, leider nur derzeit etwas viel Anfragen und leider auch Events und Urlaub im Dezember gefolgt von heftiger Winter Erkältung im Jänner.

Nun aber:
Schau mal wenn Du Wasserkühlungs und Beleuchtungskomponenten abkoppelst ob das Problem noch besteht (nach dem Ausschalten des PCs einfach die Komponenten abziehen und schauen) da einige der Kühlungen und Steuerungen gerne mal nicht ganz konform gebaut sind. Ist das Problem dennoch vorhanden, dann bitte eine RMA einleiten!


----------

